# any downside to Wippermann Connex link?



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

I'm thinking of getting a Wippermann Connex (or equivalent quick-disconnect link) to make cleaning my chain & drivetrain easier. Is there any downside to these gizmos? 

I've read 1 or 2 anecdotes about quick-disconnect links coming undone at the starting line of a race (!) but as far as I can determine that's not a common enough occurence for me to worry about. I'm more concerned with whether they affect longevity/durability of the chain or cogs, or if they affect shifting, or... well, anything that might be viewed as a negative.

Any reason I shouldn't consider one?


----------



## RoyIII (Feb 24, 2007)

none that I know of. I had a mavic chain [made by wipp] break on me a couple weeks ago, but it was where I had added 2 links (my fault) not at the connex link. That's the only thing I ever had happen in years of use.


----------



## 99trek5200 (Jan 26, 2007)

I am using a SRAM Powerlink with a 10 speed DuraAce chain with no issues.


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

None that I can think of. I also like the KMC quick link as well. The main thing to be concerned with when using a Wipperman is to install it in the right direction. It is an asymmetric link (as opposed to the symmetric KMC) so if you install it backwards you might encounter some issues in the smaller cogs.There have been a couple of posts here and in bikeforums regarding this.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*none...*

Just be sure that you get one that fits properly if the chan doesn't come with the link. A lot of folks put together poor fitting choices, like the one already mentioned, a SRAM powerlink with a DA chain. A connex link can be put on backwards and won't work properly with an 11T cog when it's on backwards.

The links that fits each brand of chain has been covered a lot of times.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

I use a ConneX chain and link on my mountain bikes, and despite all the chains I've busted on those bikes, I've NEVER had a failure from a ConneX chain or link.

The ConneX link locks nicely in place as well so it really won't come unsnapped accidentally.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

If you install the link correctly it will be fine....I've used Wipperman chains for my Campy bikes for several years. I find them noisy for the first 100 miles or so. Some are noisier than others. I had a rider pass me in the opposite direction yesterday and I could hear his chain. I was going to ask him if it was a new Wipperman. About the only good thing about Wippermans that I can think of is the Connex link installation method. I pack a spare link with me in my saddle bag. I used it once when I broke a chain, and I rescued another roadie who had broken his.


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

C-40 said:


> Just be sure that you get one that fits properly if the chan doesn't come with the link. A lot of folks put together poor fitting choices, like the one already mentioned, a SRAM powerlink with a DA chain. A connex link can be put on backwards and won't work properly with an 11T cog when it's on backwards.
> 
> The links that fits each brand of chain has been covered a lot of times.



+1 make sure you install it correctly... i.e., in the right orientation


----------



## nwfanatic (Feb 5, 2005)

Most folks here report pretty positive expereinces, as do others I have spoken to but I'll add a dissenting voice. 

I used them for maybe 2 years but then had a chain-break (only one I've expereinced) at the link sprinting up a hill. I wasn't injured and maybe I happend to install it bwards? who knows... After that I immediately had a couple of issues with "sticky" links (connect widgets seemd to compress the surrounding plates too much and lube wouldn't make it smooth). 

So I decided to go back to tried and true DA chains and work a bit harder at chain maintenance - but it hasn't turned out to be a big deal... When push comes to shove the silly things cost about what a tire costs... and I swap tires quite often by comparison.

Funny - I suspect peoples own experience - good or bad luck with equip or setups - plays a pretty big role in likes and dislikes when statistically speaking bad stuff is bound to happen with any choice you make... How's that for an optimistic perspective?


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*wrong link...*

Your post is an example of what happens when you use the wrong link on a chain. My guess would be the "Shimano compatible" (10S1) connex was used on a Shimano chain. Bad choice! As you found out, this link is too narrow to fit across the inner plates of a Shimano chain. What's needed is the Campy compatible model. Both are intended to fit Wipperman chains, but a little measurement reveals that the Campy model fits a genuine Shimano chain (or old Campy 10 chain) and the narrower model actually fit a Campy UN or SRAM chain.

A properly fitting connector link will have .004-.008 inch of side clearance, easily check with feeler gages.


----------



## al0 (Jan 24, 2003)

I like ConnexLink and use it for 6 years. The same my son. Our experience was quite good till last 10 days (once link has opened 400meters into the ride but it was installed upside down, so it does not count). Then My son's chain broke at the link without no apparent reason and trashed his Cosmic Carbone wheel  Link was installed properly and not overly worn (the same as chain).


C-40 said:


> Your post is an example of what happens when you use the wrong link on a chain. My guess would be the "Shimano compatible" (10S1) connex was used on a Shimano chain. Bad choice! As you found out, this link is too narrow to fit across the inner plates of a Shimano chain. What's needed is the Campy compatible model. Both are intended to fit Wipperman chains, but a little measurement reveals that the Campy model fits a genuine Shimano chain (or old Campy 10 chain) and the narrower model actually fit a Campy UN or SRAM chain. A properly fitting connector link will have .004-.008 inch of side clearance, easily check with feeler gages.


----------



## SFK (Nov 25, 2007)

Wipperman Connex link for 10 speed doesn't work on a Shimano (Ultegra) 11 tooth cog. 12 tooth cogs and larger work fine, but the chain skips badly every time the Connex link passes over the 11t cog. Others have noted this problem as well.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

SFK said:


> Wipperman Connex link for 10 speed doesn't work on a Shimano (Ultegra) 11 tooth cog. 12 tooth cogs and larger work fine, but the chain skips badly every time the Connex link passes over the 11t cog. Others have noted this problem as well.


As said in posts #5 and #8, only if you and those others you mention have it installed backwards (or upside-down, depending on how you look at it).


----------



## FBinNY (Jan 24, 2009)

The only _downside_ is that you have to remember that there is a *down side*, meaning toward the sprockets when installing them. Installed correctly they're a proven reliable item.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

FBinNY said:


> The only _downside_ is that you have to remember that there is a *down side*, meaning toward the sprockets when installing them. Installed correctly they're a proven reliable item.


Just remember frown down. The Connex link needs to look like a frown when installed on the lower (down) side of the chain.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

al0 said:


> I like ConnexLink and use it for 6 years. The same my son. Our experience was quite good till last 10 days (once link has opened 400meters into the ride but it was installed upside down, so it does not count). Then My son's chain broke at the link without no apparent reasonand trashed his Cosmic Carbone wheel  Link was installed properly and overly weared (the same as chain).


Everything has a shelf life (likely shortened when if disconnected).


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

*my bad experience*

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=216067


----------



## Pieter (Oct 17, 2005)

Advice sought please, off topic but maybe not. 

I got a nice freebie from the LBS : a shop soiled Connex 10-08 chain, similar to one I have used earlier with success.

This one came without link, unfortunately.

I have a new KMC link for it but it is too narrow by maybe 0.2-0.3mm.

Are there any objections to filing down the chain's side plates to obtain more clearance?


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

Pieter said:


> Advice sought please, off topic but maybe not.
> 
> I got a nice freebie from the LBS : a shop soiled Connex 10-08 chain, similar to one I have used earlier with success.
> 
> ...


I would object :shocked: 

You can buy the correct Wippermann link just about anywhere, look for the one with the engraving "10 speed". Filing the sideplates is an extremely bad idea.


----------



## Pieter (Oct 17, 2005)

Eric_H said:


> I would object :shocked:
> 
> You can buy the correct Wippermann link just about anywhere, look for the one with the engraving "10 speed". Filing the sideplates is an extremely bad idea.




Objection noted thanks,
But loose Wipperman links are hens teeth over here.


----------



## allroy71 (Nov 29, 2007)

Mel Erickson said:


> Just remember frown down. The Connex link needs to look like a frown when installed on the lower (down) side of the chain.


This old thread saved the day. I could never figure out why my chain skipped only on my 11t. Luckily, I never go that fast to use it. 
Anyways, just turned my smiley face connecter to a frown and no more skipping!!!


----------



## todderickson (Jan 8, 2013)

Same, I am running a SRAM Powerlink 11speed on my DA9000 chain. No issues yet.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

todderickson said:


> Same, I am running a SRAM Powerlink 11speed on my DA9000 chain. No issues yet.


Good thing you woke up a thread that's been sleeping soundly since June of '10 to report this.


----------

